# Topics > Applications > Advertising in virtual reality, in computer and video games, in AI programs >  Artificially Intelligent Poster

## Airicist

Contributors:

M&C Saatchi

Clear Channel

Posterscope

----------


## Airicist

Artificially Intelligent Poster

Published on Jul 10, 2015




> The world’s first poster that evolves and generates new, unique adverts based on how much attention it attracts.

----------

